# Crock Pot Chicken Parmesan



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Crock Pot Chicken Parmesan 

2-4 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
½ Cup Bread Crumbs
¼ Cup Parmesan Cheese
½ Tsp Italian Seasoning
¼ Tsp Black Pepper	
¼ Tsp Salt
1 Beaten Egg
Mozzarella Cheese
Marinara / Spaghetti Sauce

Put olive oil on bottom of crock pot. 
Beat eggs and mix bread crumbs with seasoning and Parmesan cheese.
Dip chicken in egg, then bread crumbs.
Layer chicken on bottom of crock pot.
Cover with Mozzarella cheese and cover with sauce.
Cook on low for 6-7 hours or high for 3-4 hours.
(frozen chicken will take longer)
Put over favorite pasta


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks great....


----------

